# CC Position, Closed Caption



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Can the closed caption be moved?
I would like it to be on the left bottom of my TV.
Right now it's mainly top left and covers up the golf info on the players.
Many thanks.
Richard Don


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

sssSMOKING said:


> Can the closed caption be moved?
> I would like it to be on the left bottom of my TV.
> Right now it's mainly top left and covers up the golf info on the players.
> Many thanks.
> Richard Don


Anyone???
There must be a way.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Pretty sure that is controlled by the video feed, not TiVo.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Not a TiVo thing it is done in the broadcast signal. 
On the AppleTV you can change the style of the close captions.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

EWiser said:


> Not a TiVo thing it is done in the broadcast signal.
> On the AppleTV you can change the style of the close captions.





EWiser said:


> Not a TiVo thing it is done in the broadcast signal.
> On the AppleTV you can change the style of the close captions.


Thanks guys, I appreciate you taking your time to answer me.


----------

